# ANT 01 or ANT 02



## alk@APS (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm new to billing for an anesthesiologist and I have a denied work comp claim asking for a modifier ANT 01/ANT 02. Is one out-pt and one in-pt? I can't find any info on these modifiers. Thanks


----------

